# legal or not......



## Wolfman88 (Jun 14, 2006)

I respectfully choose not to testify against myself,......... Or do I still have that right?


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

*Hold on!*

We aint seen nothing yet!


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Any band he might impose will be overturned by the very Next President without a doubt. Im no sweating it.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Since an arrow can penetrate a vest as soon as the guns are gone the arrows will be next. We'll all be clubbing or spearing one if we're even allowed into the woods.


----------



## MAXX77 (Nov 21, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> Since an arrow can penetrate a vest as soon as the guns are gone the arrows will be next. We'll all be clubbing or spearing one if we're even allowed into the woods.


I have my own woods, so I can make all the clubs& spears I need. You guys can come on over(BYOB) an we’ll build perfectly balanced clubs and spears.+ I have a lot of old brass we can shape into spear points.(on the rivers edge, with rocks of course)Atavistic man is not dead. We are hunters, we are resourceful, and we will prevail. I firmly believe this. We can do this……………………………………………………..don’t quit, don’t wait for the next guy to step up, stick your chest out NOW.Dont give this administration any more power than it has. It is, after all is said and done OUR govment.We put em there , we can take em out.:thumbs_:angry:do We let this happen. You know it and I know it. Make phone calls, email, write a letter. Start at your local level. It’s TIME. For those that do not think it can happen in OUR country you better get your head out of the sand. :angry: and i planed on haveing a good day&now you got me started.:darkbeer::cocktail::darkbeer:


----------



## MAXX77 (Nov 21, 2007)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Any band he might impose will be overturned by the very Next President without a doubt. Im no sweating it.


Take a look at what happened in England ,Canada etc… once the guns are gone,i.e. melted down and hammered into a fence post, Its to late for the next administration to do anything about it, the guns are forever gone. Read a book.


----------



## MAXX77 (Nov 21, 2007)

G2SLbowhunter said:


> Obama, wait....I'm sorry.....the messiah is really pushing his agendas hard...reading some post's I really fear for the future of hunting and fear that my daughter may never know the joy of the sport. My question to you is.....will you continue to bowhunt (or hunt in general) whether it be legal or not?
> 
> My answer is HELL YES!!


yeah that; HELL YES!!


----------



## MAXX77 (Nov 21, 2007)

g2slbowhunter said:


> obama, wait....i'm sorry.....the messiah is really pushing his agendas hard...reading some post's i really fear for the future of hunting and fear that my daughter may never know the joy of the sport. My question to you is.....will you continue to bowhunt (or hunt in general) whether it be legal or not?
> 
> My answer is hell yes!!


yeah that; hell yes


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

I dont believe they will ban hunting at least not in the foreseeable future. Will they try and make gun owners and ammo/gun makers lives miserable, absolutely:angry:


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

G2SLbowhunter said:


> Obama, wait....I'm sorry.....the messiah is really pushing his agendas hard...reading some post's I really fear for the future of hunting and fear that my daughter may never know the joy of the sport. My question to you is.....will you continue to bowhunt (or hunt in general) whether it be legal or not?
> 
> My answer is HELL YES!!


You apparently know more about the administrations agenda than the adminitstration? 

Nowhere has anything ever been mentioned about any change in the legality of hunting, and there is absolutely no way anything like that could get passed in eight years. 

Most of these "reading some posts" are just flat out made up B.S., lies, innuendos, and misunderstandings.

Relax


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

He's got his hands full with trying to fix 8yrs of doing nothing (unless you were oil companies)..he's not going to take away our hunting.....Geeeeze,give the guy a break.He won,get over it.


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

IChim2 said:


> He's got his hands full with trying to fix 8yrs of doing nothing (unless you were oil companies).


Well the messiah will never be accused of doing nothing... he is busy like a bee trying to drive this country into a socialist, poverty stricken pile of ashes!


----------



## varcher (Dec 6, 2006)

All I can say is if you not a member of the NRA become one! The communists are loving Obama and the Democrats!


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

IChim2 said:


> He's got his hands full with trying to fix 8yrs of doing nothing (unless you were oil companies)..he's not going to take away our hunting.....Geeeeze,give the guy a break.He won,get over it.


agreed

and you can bash obama all you want; but he won in a landslide victory. 

no matter who is president; you're not going to like everything he does.

the world is not coming to an end. obama is not outlawing bow & arrows or hunting. humans may not even exist today if it weren't for bows, arrows, and hunting.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

superbuckeye said:


> Well the messiah will never be accused of doing nothing... he is busy like a bee trying to drive this country into a socialist, poverty stricken pile of ashes!


And you would do what to fix everything ?.Last time i heard.....most anyone can run for the job.In a couple yrs,you can run for the office and tell everyone what your going to do to fix what the guy failed to do from 2004 through 2008.At least this President will talk to the American people.....the last one,and his vp buddy was to busy checking their stocks in the oil companies to talk to us.lol


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

IChim2 said:


> He's got his hands full with trying to fix 8yrs of doing nothing (unless you were oil companies)..he's not going to take away our hunting.....Geeeeze,give the guy a break.He won,get over it.


:nod: Why don't we wait patiently like good little children and see what happens?


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm Not Ted said:


> :nod: Why don't we wait patiently like good little children and see what happens?


The only one's acting like children are the one's that are raceists,sore loosers.True,he's not going to fix all the scew up's from the past,but he's not out to take anything from us either.It's sad that with the shape this country is in from the last Messiah,that the number of people "adult children" that want to see him fail.But theres good news,if in 4 years the nation chooses to elect a new President,Hilary will once again win by a land fall.It's a win/win.


----------



## georgiabuckdan (Dec 17, 2007)

*See him fail?*

No one wants to see him fail! I want him to be the greatest president that ever existed! I guess the time he has had in presidency is to short of time to tell "NOT". He is bailing all the big ballers out ,again! This country is so close to going bankrupt it isnt even funny!! Anyone agree? And the race card isnt the issue here! When he fails some people are gonna say well he's half white! So thats neither here nore there! The fact is he's Slimey! He lied, nothing he promised has come down the slide yet! Why couldnt Shannon Sharpe of had run! that would be cool an all american Outdoorsman! 

Aig, GM, Let them go away!! We dont need them! They nail us, we should nail them by not doing business with them, actually thats whats going on and Your so called Messiah keeps bailing them out! Im sure theres no kick back for doing so either... Oh nooooo.. :darkbeer:


----------



## uncleted327 (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess some people are quick to forget that he inherited this mess we are in, he didn't cause it.


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

IChim2 said:


> The only one's acting like children are the one's that are raceists,sore loosers.True,he's not going to fix all the scew up's from the past,but he's not out to take anything from us either.It's sad that with the shape this country is in from the last Messiah,that the number of people "adult children" that want to see him fail.But theres good news,if in 4 years the nation chooses to elect a new President,Hilary will once again win by a land fall.It's a win/win.


I agree 100%


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Also, if you watch the news, Rush Limbaugh openly admitted that he wants PRESIDENT Obama to fail. I hate Limbaugh.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm Not Ted said:


> :nod: Why don't we wait patiently like good little children and see what happens?



You still haven't grasped the concept that "We, the people" are supposed to be involved in our government. 

"We, the people" can't wait for Mom or Dad to make the bad things go away.

:smoke:


----------



## TTTHHHPPP (Apr 4, 2008)

*Inherited???????????*

Are you kidding? Before his B**** Pelosi put together the deathulus bill he was told by the Congressional Business Office that to do NOTHING was better than trying to Stimulus our way out of a downturn and natural correction of market trends. How easy would it have been to simply take the advice of a non partisan board and do nothing? If my quality control dept told me to do nothing and it will work itself out naturally, I'M SITTIN ON MY ARSE!
Face it Obama is a token. He has no backbone or character and is grossly under qualified to lead a community group muchless a nation!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> Also, if you watch the news, Rush Limbaugh openly admitted that he wants PRESIDENT Obama to fail. I hate Limbaugh.


No - what he and most want to happen is to have obama's POLICIES fail - you know, things like government redistribution of wealth,stricter gun control, and a host of other unAmerican goals.

Steve


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MGT_cSi7Rs&feature=related


You gotta love Fox News on this one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMnSp4qEXNM&feature=related


Actually it was Bush and some in the Republican Party that were trying to clean up Fannie and Freddie so that we would not have the housing mess that we have now. As usual, it was Barney Frank, Maxine Waters, Cris Dodd, Meeks and the rest of the dums that were putting roadblocks in the way. Lets see, Barney Frank and his male lover that worked for Freddie Mack or Fannie Mae, I forget which one but who cares anyway seeing as though Barney had a huge conflict of intrest going on. Chis Dudd and his 'friends of Angelo' scheme. If you don't know what that is then you need to watch the news sometime. Campign Contributions from Fannie and Freddie to the dums! Do yall really want to talk about that. Obama inherited this mess? The Congress was under dum control for the last two years. IIRC, the economy was in pretty decent shape before the dums took over in 06.


----------



## FERMA' Club (Feb 24, 2009)

He has the intentions, vision and the makings of a great chief.... all he has to do is to get GOOD people and execute the strategy to the hilt... execution is the key.... w/o it, its all emty promises...


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*messiah my arse*

he is a BS artist pure an simple.had very little experiance.didnt think he would last even this long,hell i had febuary in the poole


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

he's not going anywhere and neither is hunting. Do you look up everytime someone says "the sky is falling?"

obama as president isn't the end of the world. Bush as president was.


----------



## garywayne (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Also, if you watch the news, Rush Limbaugh openly admitted that he wants PRESIDENT Obama to fail. I hate Limbaugh.


That's the problem right there you let the media think for you, if you would stop listening to the liberal whinings of the media and actually watched his speech not just the exerpts the brainwashing media showed you, you would have seen that he said he wants his policies to fail and if that means he wants the president to fail then yes thats what it means. I hope his policies do fail or we're in a world of hurt and all we have to go by is what the ignorant media tells us.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

junker said:


> he's not going anywhere and neither is hunting. Do you look up everytime someone says "the sky is falling?"
> 
> obama as president isn't the end of the world. Bush as president was.



Bush was the President and the world didn't end.  Do you find that things constantly fall on your head? Maybe you should "look up" occasionally, at least "look up" facts and history.

:cocktail:


----------



## THhunter (Nov 3, 2008)

*Who knows...*

I honestly hope the guy does well...I'm from Illinois though and I know what kind of politicians we have. I hear a lot of blame going to both sides and the fact is that both should probably take some blame. I do know that Obama has spent more money in the first two months of his presidency then Bush spent in all 8 years(2 wars, Katrina relief,). We are in bad shape, but i'm not sure reckless spending is the answer. Ultimately we will all see...Either way...God is good!


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Silver Pine said:


> Bush was the President and the world didn't end.  Do you find that things constantly fall on your head? Maybe you should "look up" occasionally, at least "look up" facts and history.
> 
> :cocktail:


thanks for your concern; but i know more about political history than you do about heating up leftovers. I spent 4 years of my life learning about political history and science.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

junker said:


> he's not going anywhere and neither is hunting. Do you look up everytime someone says "the sky is falling?"
> 
> obama as president isn't the end of the world. Bush as president was.





junker said:


> thanks for your concern; but i know more about political history than you do about heating up leftovers. I spent 4 years of my life learning about political history and science.



And yet you think that Bush was the end of the world. Strange...........

With having spent four (4) years of your life learning about political history and science, I would think that you could have come up with a better answer than Chicken Little?

:cocktail:


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

Silver Pine said:


> And yet you think that Bush was the end of the world. Strange...........
> 
> With having spent four (4) years of your life learning about political history and science, I would think that you could have come up with a better answer than Chicken Little?
> 
> :cocktail:



:fail

how much worse is your life now that Obama is president. I'm guessing not much if at all. 

And i don't where you live but the gun business is booming around here. Mainly due to store owners telling everyone obama is outlawing every gun and hunting...you better get it while you can. Probably has some snake oil he'll sell me.

ps....please don't think i'm one of these guys that thinks obama has the answer. last time i voted democrat was bill clinton and now obama. i voted and revoted for bush. Had bush not put such a bad taste in peoples mouths; mccain would of won...IMO.

I resepect you opinion that you are entitled to.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

FERMA' Club said:


> He has the intentions, vision and the makings of a great chief.... all he has to do is to get GOOD people and execute the strategy to the hilt... execution is the key.... w/o it, its all emty promises...


lol


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

junker said:


> :fail
> 
> *how much worse is your life now that Obama is president. I'm guessing not much if at all. *
> 
> ...



And you would have guessed wrong but at least you're consistant. 

The current credit crisis started before there was a Senator Obama but he spent 4 years taking donations from the perpetrators and doing nothing to stop it. All that was required was regulation of the new sub-prime rules and the loans themselves that had been authorized under Clinton.

Obama did nothing as a Senator and he's doing nothing about freeing up the credit crisis as President. What is he waiting for? What are you waiting for? Businesses are failing, banks are failing, people have lost faith in the stock market, people are losing their jobs, consumer spending is down - AND HE NOW WANTS TO RUN GM ??????

Obama is up to his ears in this debacle.

:cocktail:


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

Im glad someone remembers Clinton and his everyone deserves the American dream of owning a house.I know of a few houses that the owners needed more co-signers then him and his wife the most was 8.Clinton did more to damage this country then people know.Heck 9-11 was dreamed up and started being carried out during his administration.Gore is on record joking about Bin Ladens name.I feel bad for anyone in the oval Office thankless job.His past voting on gun control is what scares me and his choices for other top jobs.Doesn't anyone pay there dayum taxes?


----------

